# New forum - Furry Island!



## WolfGlow (May 9, 2010)

http://z7.invisionfree.com/Furry_Island/index.php?act=idx

Join if you want to :]
You dont need to ofcourse, but it would be fun if you did! ^w^

Have a nice day~


----------



## Wreth (May 9, 2010)

Is it just a random furry forum, or what?


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=76


----------



## Thatch (May 9, 2010)

No.

Also, advertising is against the rules, iirc.


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

I'll join. Anything to get away from these trolls.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll join. Anything to get away from these trolls.


You'll never get away from me.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 18, 2010)

From Furry Island:

2 user(s) active in the past 65535 minutes

Only two in the last *does math* 45 days?  Why join such a dead forum?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 18, 2010)

No advertising you naughty boy.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

too bad advertising other forums is bad mkay


----------



## Smelge (May 18, 2010)

So, let me get this straight...

You want people on a furry forum to go to another furry forum where the only benefits are solitude and the ability to be able to post without ever seeing another poster?


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> From Furry Island:
> 
> 2 user(s) active in the past 65535 minutes
> 
> Only two in the last *does math* 45 days?  Why join such a dead forum?



65535 is the highest number than can be had in 16-bit binary. If the site stores that information in a 16-bit string, it is liable to be much longer.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Fine, i joined uner the name of Tishpug.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

its full of guests today for some odd reason, lol


----------

